# aLittletank's HT equipment list



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

Avr- denon 1910

Subwoofer- DIY lilmike's F-20 with Bash 300 amp
LR fronts. Behringer Truth 2030p
Center- OLD paradigm center ( i know, i know, it should match...)
LR rears-wharfedale wh2

Projector- Mitts Hc4000
Screen- Jamestown 110" white
Htpc With blu ray drive and Hdmi output 
Wii 

Harmony 900 remote

Chairs- Rtheaters.com Lagoons 4 in a IOIOOIOI configuration.


Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - View Profile: aLittletank


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

Panasonic DMP-BDT110 Wi-Fi Ready 3D/2D Blu-ray Disc Player just added

I bought this to act as a stand alone because my HTPC was using Cyberlink software that is now out of date. I recieved the STAR WARS bluray disc set for Christmas but couldnt play it with Cyberlink power dvd.


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

added 9 accoustic pannels. 2" OC 703 framed and wraped with GOM fabric


----------

